# ka24de in a ae86



## ka-ae86 (Jun 27, 2009)

hey im needing help on the wiring ...
i have the motor in headers made drive shaft made all i lack is the wiring part im running it with no fuse box so i just need to know what wires i can tie together to get power going 

i know its a bastard swap but my s14 got wrecked and my sr5 ae86 is carb so made sense to put them together


----------

